# Was bedeutet die DSGVO für private Webseiten?



## Tech-Essen (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich betreibe eine private Website mit folgenden Angeboten:

YouTube Videos
Fotos
kostenlose Software
Brauche ich nun ein neues Impressum / Datenschutzerklährung und was ist mit Cookies, die vom YouTube IFrame erzeugt werden (+YouTube Analytics)?


----------



## Sprint (23. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich bist du hier an der verkehrten Stelle. Verbindlich kann und darf dir sowas nur ein Rechtsanwalt sagen.

Generell ist es aber so, daß PRIVATE Webseiten von der DSGVO ausgenommen sind. Aber bereits in dem Moment, in dem du Werbung auf deiner Seite hast und damit Geld verdienst, bist du fällig. Auch bei Youtube könnte das evtl. schon so sein. Um wirklich sicher zu gehen, solltest du einen FACHanwalt oder einen professionellen Datenschützer befragen. Keine Angst, so eine erste Anfrage kostet meistens nur ein paar Zehner und dann bist du wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite.


----------

